# Eastern ND Doves



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

I was wondering what techniques people in the East have been using to shoot doves. In the western part of the state it is easy to just sit on a water hole (probably the only water around) and shoot your limit in 20 minutes. But I have been having trouble around here finding descent spots. If I walk tree rows with dead trees they either fly out the other side or fly up fifty yards out, land down a ways and do it again until they leave. Crop fields like canola or wheat seem too open for jump shooting and you spook the rest out too easy. I found a stock dam tonight next to a canola field with quite a few doves. Some did come in but it wasn't fast and furious. I ended up with ten birds and didn't miss any. But I guess the weather was cool and it had rained yesterday. The one thing I haven't concentrated on were sunflower fields, but in a gigantic field it seems tough to find a spot to sit with consistant shooting. So if you guys have any ideas or input on what to look for, or what has worked for you then let me know. Thanks


----------

